# Steering wheel pics?



## Guest (Nov 28, 2002)

Sorry, if you thought there were steering wheel pics here, I was acutally wondering if you guys could maybe post some pics of them because I have a 1992 Nissan Sentra XE and I was thinking about swapping the steering wheel on it for a sportier one and seeing as how the 240sx is a sportier car i figured the steering wheel would be a little smaller or at least less weight, and that concluded me to ask for pictures of them because I've never acutally seen a steering wheel from a 240sx so please help me out if ya can. Thanks Much!!


----------

